
Setup up a virtual call centre in under 30 mins using AWS Connect - jhole89
https://medium.com/@joel.lutman/set-up-a-virtual-call-centre-in-30-minutes-with-amazon-connect-2771bbc52ee
======
rasz
or, you know, spend couple of days installing local instance and NEVER EVER
pay AWS per Chat message/per minute/Per Day/and additional service usage
bills.

------
ShradhaSingh
Does it require to have AWS account?

~~~
jhole89
Yes, you can set one up in <5 mins with any credit or debit card.

